# .893 Baseband Version?



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

I am trying to figure something out i wanted to know what baseband version your phones are running on for those of you who did the .893 update.
I am on: CDMA_N_03.1C 57R ltedc_u_05.15.01


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

My baseband is CDMA_N_03.1C.57RLTEDC_U_05.15.02


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

You get CDMA_N_03.1C.57RLTEDC_U_05.15.02 with the update to 5.6.893 and it reflashed it again with the 5.7.893 update.

The older CDMA_N_03.1C 57R ltedc_u_05.15.01 came from the 5.5.893 update.

I do not know what it was on the even older 5.5.886 stock, but I'm sure there's a screenshot floating around the internet somewhere. I wonder if someone on this forum still has .886 and can check for us, but I doubt it. Pretty much everyone (myself included) was jerking off to those leaked OTAs.


----------



## raindog (Nov 18, 2011)

CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00

Im trying to get the 57R/05.15.02 version, any idea how to procure it? Liberty,Purity and Theoryrom have not changed my version..


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

raindog said:


> CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00
> 
> Im trying to get the 57R/05.15.02 version, any idea how to procure it? Liberty,Purity and Theoryrom have not changed my version..


 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/


----------

